
Show HN: Free Dynamic DNS - noir-york
http://free53.co
======
brudgers
Only providing a Facebook login seems a bit at odds with the target
demographic for a DNS service.

Good luck.

~~~
DigitalKNK
Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Was interested until I encountered that.

